# Irish Pubs in Lousa



## Richard Henry (Oct 2, 2011)

Does anyone know of an Irish Pub in Lousa or the surrounding area to celebrate St. Patrick's Day next month?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Irish Bar Coimbra on the river front between road and pedestrian bridge, Ibis hotel opposite

Mondego Irish Pub ? Parque Verde do Mondego, Docas de Coimbra ? Noite Coimbra, Música ao Vivo Coimbra


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Or you could splash out in Lisbon.

St Patrick’s Day Gala Dinner | Irish Association Portugal


----------



## ValnGary (Dec 21, 2008)

Richard Henry said:


> Does anyone know of an Irish Pub in Lousa or the surrounding area to celebrate St. Patrick's Day next month?


Hi Richard, hope you are both well. 

We personally don't know of any places except the one in Coimbra. This is the link to the Camera Municipal in Lousa - check the 'Agenda de Eventos' - I can't see anything listed but keep an eye on it.

http://www.cm-lousa.pt/events/

All the best Val


----------



## Richard Henry (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you canoeman. I'll see if I can find it next month.



canoeman said:


> Irish Bar Coimbra on the river front between road and pedestrian bridge, Ibis hotel opposite
> 
> Mondego Irish Pub ? Parque Verde do Mondego, Docas de Coimbra ? Noite Coimbra, Música ao Vivo Coimbra


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You can't miss it parking opposite the railway station entrance next to Galp petrol station for Coimbra-Serpins train head towards river directly in front of you there's a long single storey complex Irish Bar in the centre on the river side.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

It's a shame they have nothing posted on their website for the 17th!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Well it is Portugal


----------



## BlackBeardie (Feb 22, 2012)

Exactly.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

They seem to have events all the time. At present the have a full diary for February. Look on the 1st and see what they have organised for March


----------

